# 

## sepix

Witam 
Musze kupić wełnę na poddasze i nie nie mogę się zdecydować:
Ursa DF 35 20cm i 5 cm czy Isover Super mata 18cm i 5 cm.
Co polecacie i którą wybrać, a może jakąś inną?
pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za odpowiedz

----------


## QBELEK

U mnie wykonawca zastosuje 20 cm ursa sf 32 platinum + 5 cm isover super mata

----------


## sepix

hmm na stronie ursy nie ma SF 32 PLATINUM w grubości 20cm tylko 10,14,16.
Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie czy jest jakaś różnica w jakości i kładzeniu między ursą a isoverem ? 
pzdr

----------


## QBELEK

Będę musiał spytać się wykonawcy o błąd z tymi grubościami wełny ursa. Jeśli chodzi o technikę montażu polecam http://www.szkielet.pl/forum/viewtop...ghlight=#21151 gdzie często wypowiadają się fachowcy w słowa tym znaczeniu. Ja jestem tylko skromnym inwestorem.
pozdrawiam

----------


## wojgoc

sepix
którą wełnę wybrałeś? mam ten sam dylemat.
QBELEK,
co Ci powiedział wykonawca? przy okazji ile sobie liczy za 1m2 połozenia wełny? czy też robi Ci kompleksowo razem z rigipsami?

----------


## Piotr_Bodnar

Co Wy takie bardziewie stosujecie?
Na poddasze tylko Rockwool  - *niepalne*, trwałe, maja niezłe promocje sprzedawcy teraz. Toprock miedzy krokwie i superrock na profile, dwuwarstwowe ocieplenie dachu wyciszy dach na maxa, ociepli tak ze w lecie nie dotrze gorac nagrzanego dachu a w ziemie ciepełko. Ja tam ocieplam Rockwoolem, z reszta fabryke mam pod nosem, 10 km ode mnie  - lubuskie.

----------


## babcuk

a ja nastawiłem się na URSA DF 32 PLATINUM 
daję 2x10cm w krokiewki i 5cm na krokiewki 
wcześniej też myślałem nad isoverem ale mnie przekonali na urse.
i cena przyzwoita.

----------


## kurt76

Ja zastosowałem 2*18 cm SuperMaty. Co moge powiedziec? Prawie nie pyli przy rozkladaniu. 
Ponoc lepsza do ocieplania skosow, bo mniej opada i ma lepszy wspolczynnik lambda...

----------


## lotnik

Jak masz jeszcze wybór (nie kupiłeś jeszcze) to przemyśl zakup wełny skalnej a nie szklanej która dość łatwo wilgotnieje, szybko osiada i słabo tłumi dzwieki.

----------


## wojgoc

> a ja nastawiłem się na URSA DF 32 PLATINUM 
> daję 2x10cm w krokiewki i 5cm na krokiewki 
> wcześniej też myślałem nad isoverem ale mnie przekonali na urse.
> i cena przyzwoita.


 a jaka to przyzwoita cena?
jakie argumenty, poza cenowymi, przekonaly Cie do tej wełny?
rozumiem, ze ze względu na brak wełny o gr. 20cm powoduje uzycie 2x10cm - ale czy to oznacza, ze nie robisz szczeliny miedzy folia a wełną?

----------


## face

stalem przed tym samym wyborem 3 lata temu i wzialem super mate 15cm + 2 x 5cm cena byla przystepna
teraz prawdopodobnie wzialbym welne skalna

----------


## wojgoc

> stalem przed tym samym wyborem 3 lata temu i wzialem super mate 15cm + 2 x 5cm cena byla przystepna
> teraz prawdopodobnie wzialbym welne skalna


 a która skalna ma takie parametry jak Super-Mata?

----------


## face

ja juz poddasze ocieplilem jak masz w cytacie, jest tam napisane rowniez czym :tongue: 

nie same parametry mam na mysli choc jest jedna z lambda 0,035, tylko ze super mata ma 0,033
nie rozmawiamy o moich preferencjach

----------


## wojgoc

> nie rozsmieszaj


kogo?
moze jestem niekumatym amatorem budowania, ale zawsze mi się wydawało, ze podstawowym parametrem wełny, poza ceną, jest wsp. lambda - i nizszy to korzystniejszy. 
Więc róznica miedzy 0,033 a 0,036 ma znaczenie czy nie? bo jak nie, to najlepiej kupowac najtańsze g...o byle skalne

----------


## ProMyst

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...na-na-poddasze 
W tym wątku padło że "Isower lepsza, lepiej tnie się, nie"sypie" jest "gęściejsza-twardsza" "

----------


## lotnik

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...na-na-poddasze 
> W tym wątku padło że "Isower lepsza, lepiej tnie się, nie"sypie" jest "gęściejsza-twardsza" "


Jakim sposobem wełna szklana moze być "geściejsza-trwardsza" od skalnej?
Właśnie że jest odwrotnie!! Szklana jest rzadsza, bardziej miekka , przez co dość słabo tłumi dzwieki co jest bardzo ważne na poddaszu głównie przy pokryciu z blachy.
Gęstosć wełen szklanych to około 12-15 kg/m3 natomiast skalnej do poddasza od 30 do 50 kg/m3

----------


## ProMyst

> Jakim sposobem wełna szklana moze być "geściejsza-trwardsza" od skalnej?
> Właśnie że jest odwrotnie!! Szklana jest rzadsza, bardziej miekka , przez co dość słabo tłumi dzwieki co jest bardzo ważne na poddaszu głównie przy pokryciu z blachy.
> Gęstosć wełen szklanych to około 12-15 kg/m3 natomiast skalnej do poddasza od 30 do 50 kg/m3


Ja zacytowałem zdanie z innego wątku. W tym wątku sepix się pyta: Ursa czy Isover. Zacytowałem innego użytkownika z tamtego wątku który miał kontakt z Ursą i Isover i mówi, że jednak Isover. Nie ma tam słowa o szklanej i skalnej. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Staszek1966

Zdecydowanie lepszy Isover! Ursa zeszłą na psy - jakość tragiczna. Jestem rozgoryczony jakością! ISover droższy ale naprawdo warto. Wystarczy że ja się nadziałem na URsę - wy nie musicie jeśli jesteście w stanie uwierzyć że jestem niezdowolonym klientem a nie bynajmniej sztucznie kogoś promującym czy dyskredytującym. Amen

----------


## marius145

> Zdecydowanie lepszy Isover! Ursa zeszłą na psy - jakość tragiczna. Jestem rozgoryczony jakością! ISover droższy ale naprawdo warto. Wystarczy że ja się nadziałem na URsę - wy nie musicie jeśli jesteście w stanie uwierzyć że jestem niezdowolonym klientem a nie bynajmniej sztucznie kogoś promującym czy dyskredytującym. Amen







mam podobna opinie o ursie Kupilem pierwszy raz urse z data 2013 byla ok nastepna partie z 2014 tragedia 
na szczescie mialem porownanie zglosilem reklamacje uznali i po 3tyg zwrocilem wszystko zakupilem Isover a urse omijam z daleka 
mam dom szkieletowy dlatego to bylo dla mnie tak wazne  masz pytanie pisz [email protected]

----------


## laskim

Mam podobny dylemat tylko ja wybieram między Isover profit mata 0,035 35cm (15+20) a Climowool (15+20) 0,034 35cm. Cena identyczna. Parametry na plus dla climowoola. Miał ktoś do czynienia z climowoolem?

----------


## kater-acme

Też szukałem opinii o Climowool 034 - cenowo jest b atrakcyjny. Niestety niewiele o nim słychać. Gość który będzie mi ocieplał poddasze twierdzi, że jeszcze na niej nie pracował, ale ogólnie mówi, że do Schwencka nie ma co się doczepić jakościowo. Szkoda jedynie, że Schwenk robi płyty tylko 037 - więc będę pewnie Superrock 035 5 cm kładł jako drugą warstwę.

A, napiszcie ile % na plus kupujecie. Ja planuję 10% więcej niż faktycznie powierzchni wychodzi. Tytułem ścinków, strat itd.

----------


## laskim

Ja chyba wezmę climowoola. Produkt w miarę świeży, chcą zdobyć rynek to sie może i starają. Tak sobie tłumaczę  :smile:  Kater-acme tak z ciekawości dlaczego na drugą warstwę dajesz płyty?

----------


## kater-acme

Ku temu bardziej skłaniają się głosy z różnych tematów i poradników, tak też doradza gość który będzie ocieplał. Tzn. on w sumie może zrobić też z rolek, ale twierdzi że przy w drugiej warstwie płyty zapewnią lepszą szczelność i dokładniej można je ułożyć. Być może to kwestia techniki układania i przyłożenia się, nie wiem, ale majster jest sprawdzony i godny zaufania, więc respektuję jego opinię.

Koszt praktycznie taki sam - 035 5 cm to ok 6 zł / m2.

----------

